# Abu Dhabi to Dubai Bus Service



## santa002

Can anyone send me the link for the bus that runs from Abu Dhabi to Dubai and return. I have just arrived in UAE and have no idea where the bus stops in either place, cannot find any stops on RTA site, does it go to bus station only. Can a women use this on her own safely ? Thanks


----------



## newbie913

hi there,

found the following link through google.. its got the answer for u

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/22912-dubai-abu-dhabi-bus-service.html


----------



## newbie913

yes its safe for women hun.. i used it last weekend and the first three rows are even reserved for women.. the bus was comfertable and reached dubai in 1 hour 10 mins!


----------



## rsinner

In Dubai you can board the bus at the Al Ghubaiba bus stand in Bur Dubai and in Abu Dhabi it has a couple of stops (I got down in front of a mall - forget the name) apart from the final bus stattion.
While coming back, you can board the bus at the bus station in Abu dhabi (I just asked the taxi driver to take me to the bus station for the Dubai bus) and in dubai can get down at the trade center roundabout or the Al Ghubaiba bus stand


----------



## pkmember

*Project In Abu Dhabi - Bus Journey From Dubai*

I'm also interested in this service because my wife is thinking of taking a 3 month project in Abu Dhabi. We only have one car so she'll probably get the bus if its easy. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Maz25

pkmember said:


> I'm also interested in this service because my wife is thinking of taking a 3 month project in Abu Dhabi. We only have one car so she'll probably get the bus if its easy. Any help is very much appreciated.


The bus service is ideal for a day trip to Abu Dhabi, however I would not recommend it as a way of commuting to work. My colleague tried this and it did not take him long to figure out that this was not a very good idea.

My recommendation would be to rent a car. Once your wife has started work, she will surely meet other people who are doing the same journey every day and then she can arrange a car pool. My whole department car pools every day - it's ideal as we all work long hours and live more or less in the same area. Plus, it saves us all from the joys of driving ourselves every day on the highway of mad driving and mayhem!


----------



## Appletree

santa002 said:


> Can anyone send me the link for the bus that runs from Abu Dhabi to Dubai and return. I have just arrived in UAE and have no idea where the bus stops in either place, cannot find any stops on RTA site, does it go to bus station only. Can a women use this on her own safely ? Thanks


Women can go to the front of the queue too......one perk of living in the UAE at least! I agree that this bus is not ideal for commuting to work and can take almost 3 hours one way a to b.......done several times now, so got a car and it takes me 45 mins.:clap2:


----------

